# Munich Carwash



## fishface (Mar 3, 2011)

Anyone have any advice on a convenient carwash that's on the way to the Loginout location in Munich?


----------



## SD ///M4 (Jan 24, 2011)

Before we left on our trip I found one by looking on shell.de but when we got there before drop off it was a drive-thru wash, to which we didn't want to subject our brand new car.

I just Googled "car wash near munich airport" and got a link to the Munich airport with information about a Agip gas station with this description:

The Agip gas station is located right alongside the autobahn access road (A92) to the airport.
Self-service car wash pits.​
http://www.munich-airport.de/en/consumer/shops/a-z/A/agip/index.jsp

I wish I had found this before we did our drop off. If this is a self-serve spray car wash it deserves to go in the Wiki.


----------



## Mace14 (Mar 10, 2007)

The Agip station is perfect. It has a bunch of self-serve wash bays so no waiting and it's right at the airport entrance, just follow the signs. Hours are Mon-Fri 0700-1900 and Sat 0800-1800. No washing on Sunday. I've added the info to the Wiki.


----------



## admranger (Dec 24, 2005)

Thanks for the info on this. Great addition to the Wiki.

Wonder if my wife will find room for the microfiber towels in the luggage?


----------



## redadair (Dec 11, 2006)

Thanks for this car wash tip. I was wondering the same thing


----------



## 3ismagic# (Mar 17, 2011)

So has anyone been obsessive enough to drop a coat of wax prior to drop off? Would this be misguided?


----------



## masti99 (Feb 14, 2011)

Thanks guys, hope to go there on Thursday with the MF towels & mitten...


----------



## Wine-O (Feb 17, 2010)

Doesn't the shipping company clean the car and undercarriage prior to entry into the U.S. because of agricultural reasons?


----------



## Mace14 (Mar 10, 2007)

Wine-O said:


> Doesn't the shipping company clean the car and undercarriage prior to entry into the U.S. because of agricultural reasons?


Nope.


----------



## ZymurgyBMW (Sep 27, 2008)

Good question great answer. I was wondering about a carwash myself but I never thought to ask. One month from now I will be picking up my car, I can't wait!


----------



## fishface (Mar 3, 2011)

Thanks for the info. I'm leaving for the airport right now to take delivery of my new 535 tomorrow afternoon at the Welt.


----------



## boothguy (Feb 1, 2007)

Good to know. Right at the moment, I'm driving what must be the dirtiest M3 in Italy. Or at least in Tuscany.


----------



## contactjj (Jul 29, 2011)

I have not done any self-service carwash before. Need help here. I would imagine i will need to bring some tools and consumable, such as detergent, wax, wash cloth and drying cloth.

Also, is there operation instruction in English? Do you need coins to operate? Sorry for these very basic questions as I have no idea on what is needed. 

Thanks


----------



## SD ///M4 (Jan 24, 2011)

contactjj said:


> I have not done any self-service carwash before. Need help here. I would imagine i will need to bring some tools and consumable, such as detergent, wax, wash cloth and drying cloth.
> 
> Also, is there operation instruction in English? Do you need coins to operate? Sorry for these very basic questions as I have no idea on what is needed.
> 
> Thanks


http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=6309926&postcount=3


----------



## sno_duc (Sep 3, 2008)

contactjj said:


> I have not done any self-service carwash before. Need help here. I would imagine i will need to bring some tools and consumable, such as detergent, wax, wash cloth and drying cloth.
> 
> Also, is there operation instruction in English? Do you need coins to operate? Sorry for these very basic questions as I have no idea on what is needed.
> 
> Thanks


The only thing you might consider is a drying towel.
1) pre-soak (most self-service have this)
skip the tire cleaner...
2) high pressure wash (out of order, most places have the foaming brush next.) I usually get the wheel wells and give the foaming brush a quick blast (don't want to scratch my paint with somebody else's dirt)
3) foaming brush
4) high pressure rinse
5)- optional- wax
6) low pressure "spot free" rinse
The car-washes I've used in Germany were basicaly the same, put enough coins in for 4 to 6 minutes.


----------



## ChuckE89 (May 15, 2011)

As they are usually fairly small operations, instructions are "pictographs", with limited instructions written in German. Most have a bill changing machine that can handle small bills (nothing bigger than a 20 Euro note). The "etiquette" is:

Wait in line, then pull into an empty bay
Change your bills for coins, average cost is 6-10 Euro, depending on how fast your are. Insert 4 Euro to start.

Setting 1 is usually a high pressure soapy spray wash, give it a few seconds for whatever the last person left in the line to clear out.

Setting 2 is the soapy brush, switch to this before you pick it up to clear out any left over dirt from the last person.

Setting 3 is just a clear rinse

Setting 4 is a "hot wax". Try to keep it away from the windows.

Setting 5 is a rinse with demineralized water, which does reduce water spots. Highly recommended due to hardness of most water in Germany.

Options do vary a bit between places

When done pull out, don't dry your car in the bay or the vacuuming area. If you want to vacuum you will only need 1 Euro, but be careful, some of them will pull knobs off. The coin box will beep when you get close to the end of your money, and doesn't give refunds so start with 2 or 3 - 2 Euro coins, then drop in 1 Euro coins to finish. Most places do not allow you to use your own cleaning material, but if no one else is in line you can do what you want. Very few are open 24 hours, most run from 7AM until 8-10PM and are closed on Holidays and Sundays so look for the posted hours if you visit outside the "normal" hours. Usually there is no attendant present, unless some shows up to replenish the money changer. The time you get varies at each location, and the use of soap, wax or demineralized water reduces the time for each Euro. The higher pressure flows will remove engine stickers if you get too close.

As mentioned in another car wash thread: www.sbwash.com 
Google Search: SB-washanlage , best to have the post code for the area you are looking near


----------



## contactjj (Jul 29, 2011)

Ok. It looks quite simple. The amount of coins you put in determines operation time. Thank you all!

Is there a minimum you have to put in each time? Can I do 2-3 euros at a time? If yes, I don't have rush myself with the hand wash part after getting soap spray and pay again only when I am ready to rinse.


----------



## sno_duc (Sep 3, 2008)

contactjj said:


> Ok. It looks quite simple. The amount of coins you put in determines operation time. Thank you all!
> 
> Is there a minimum you have to put in each time? Can I do 2-3 euros at a time? If yes, I don't have rush myself with the hand wash part after getting soap spray and pay again only when I am ready to rinse.


I can do my 135 in about 5 minutes, the wifes 335 takes 6. Put in enough for 4 minutes and place a couple of 1 euro coins on top of the selector / coin slot box. Usually when it starts beeping you've got less than a minute left.


----------



## gmblack3 (Mar 14, 2008)

Never use the brush from any coin op carwash. I guarantee it will scratch your paint. Bring a wash mitt or plush MF w/ you to use.


----------



## VMcV3y (Jul 6, 2011)

Log In Out will do it for 40 EUR, according to an e-mail reservation I recently made.

Not cheap, but if you are in a hurry, or if the weather is too cruddy to get the clear car from the car wash to the drop-off, it's easy.


----------

